# white cloudy eyes and mouth fungus



## Yiangos (Apr 19, 2012)

I noticed about 4 days ago that my female Aulonocara had some white on its lips which I thought must have come down to lip locking and since all the other fish were OK. Today I found some white fungus growing on the right had side of her lips, as can be seen in the image below.


DSC02950 by spinners1, on Flickr

I then noticed my fire peacock had a white cloudy patch on one of his eyes.


DSC02917 by spinners1, on Flickr

All the other fish are healthy. It is a 200L tank and I do water changes every two weeks. All the water parameters are fine (ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrate=40, pH=7.6).

Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, I would try to lower those nitrates, since you are experiencing these problems. Most of the time cloudy eye is related to either injury or water quality, more often than not, water quality.

How many fish do you have in the tank? How many gallons per hour run through your filtration? Every other week can be pushing it for tank maintenance, depending on your filtration and stock list, feeding habits, etc. How much water do you replace every other week? What type test kits are you using? If they are strips, you may not be getting an accurate reading.


----------



## Yiangos (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you very much for the reply. 
I don't think the cloudy eye on the fire peacock could be due to injury because iv never seen him being bullied in any way.
The water quality is fine, I just tested it again and nitrates are zero. I use pharmaceuticals to test the water. There are now I think twelve fish in the tank. The tank was originally slightly overcrowded so today I took 8 small peacocks to my school which has a massive tank with only a few fish in it. I have an aquis 1200 canister running on the tank. I currently do around 20% water changes twice a week, do you recommend changing that?

Something that is troubling me is that the fish all seem very inactive. They all look fine and none of the illnesses have spread. I isolated the Aulonocara with the mouth fungus and returned her to the tank a day later since the fungus had disappeared. The day after I returned her to the tank, I found her holding, so I isolated her again. Could the behaviour of the other cichlids be due to the fact that I isolated the only female in the tank?

Thanks


----------

